
Woman sues US border agents over seized iPhone - cr1895
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-45295615
======
ColinWright
Good luck with that - I bet we never hear anything about it again.

Is there any way to bookmark these sorts of things an follow up on the story
to see how it plays out?

Here are more details:

[https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/08/woman-my-
iphone-...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/08/woman-my-iphone-was-
seized-at-border-then-imaged-feds-now-must-delete-data/)

